# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  محتاج كتاب...للضروره القصوى

## زهره التوليب

السلام عليكم

كالعاده...محتاج هاد الكتاب ضروري  :Eh S(2): 

 Data transmission‎ by William R Bennett, James R Davey 

الله يجزيه الخير الي بقدر يساعدني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.eurecom.fr/util/publidownload.en.htm?id=1160

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://openlibrary.org/a/OL1867673A

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا مها الله يعطيكي الي ببالك يارب...بس مانفعوني  :Frown:

----------

